# RMC announces new Commandant



## muffin (6 Mar 2007)

The new Commandant of RMC will be BGen Tom Lawson.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Mar 2007)

Have to employ those zoomies somewhere.


----------



## DVessey (6 Mar 2007)

I think it will be interesting to see if an Air Force RMC grad will do things substantially differently around here or not.

It was nice to hear that they had named someone though. Now onto parade practice for change of command parade...


----------



## Quag (7 Mar 2007)

DVessey said:
			
		

> Now onto parade practice for change of command parade...



Ahhhh Civy U...... ;D


----------



## Big Foot (8 Mar 2007)

Excuse me Piper but I have to take exception to that comment. While I acknowledge that the military component is a little lacking at times, it is NOT a frat house. It is still a military institution and I would suggest that since you don't go here, you are in no position to be making comments like that.


----------



## sigpig (8 Mar 2007)

Just another reminder of how old I am. Capt JPPJ Lacroix was my course officer for Ph II Armour in Jan 85. Nice guy who was definitely very good at his job. You don't forget seeing all those initials on your forms


----------



## NCS_Eng (14 Mar 2007)

I was a cadet when then Col Lacroix (informally "JPPJ" amongst cadets) was DCdts; all I remember about him was that he was almost universally reviled by the Cadet Wing. He was in an awkward position of having to implement a number of unpopular changes (Rook Term -> FYOP was one), I certainly didn't envy his job.

Unless things have changed substantially since my days (not that long ago) the Commandant is more of a "Big Picture" guy anyway. Mostly of the day-to-day policies and direction comes from the DCdts.


----------



## Quag (14 Mar 2007)

Whats a DCdt?


----------



## NCS_Eng (14 Mar 2007)

The Director of Cadets. The number-two guy in the Military Wing and the functional CO of all the Cadets.

In fact it was Col. Lacroix who told us (In his introductory address to the wing) that he disliked the DCdts title and thought it would be better as Commander of Cadets or something like that.


----------



## Quag (14 Mar 2007)

Thanks...I guess that was the Civy U coming out in me ;D


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Mar 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Excuse me Piper but I have to take exception to that comment. While I acknowledge that the military component is a little lacking at times, it is NOT a frat house. It is still a military institution and I would suggest that since you don't go here, you are in no position to be making comments like that.



The RMC Post Grad War Studies program is rated higher than Toronto Staff College Quickie MA - or so my RMC Profs tell me. Now- to get the profs to do some teaching!


----------



## Quag (14 Mar 2007)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> The RMC Post Grad War Studies program is rated higher than Toronto Staff College Quickie MA - or so my RMC Profs tell me. Now- to get the profs to do some teaching!



What is the Toronto Staff College's Quickie MA?


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Mar 2007)

Their term paper. The links escape me at present. Many of these papers are the basis of future work inside DND and are very good, but an MA? Compare that to the RMC off campus part time program - 5 x course x 24 sessions @ 2 hrs each over five years x 10 papers x 5 hours minimum each paper

480 hrs classes
480 hours homework

I know I know - I picked it. And its a great course. Course finishes April 16 - April 17 - hangover 

You decide - here is the link http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/en/cfcpapers/index.php?action=author

Input keyword search in title = logistics etc

Its called Master of Defence Studies

Try this one in honour of the Upcoming Vimy Event - logistics in WW1 reviewed http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/csc/csc30/mds/conrad.htm


----------



## gaspasser (14 Mar 2007)

Congrats to my WComd on his promotion.  Always nice to know ahead of time where you're going to be in eight months.  Speaking of which, I get to miss his change of command parade...


----------



## 9Tiger9 (12 May 2007)

I was shocked the new commandant was not a vandoo, it would go along with the trend, DCdt's, CCWO, DSM or CWSM they call it now A div Commander all vandoos!


----------

